# People-Agression. Thinking about euthanizing.



## SamTheWise (Mar 24, 2014)

I bottle-feed puppies for the shelter and I ended up keeping one because I thought he'd be a good fit for me. (note: I've raised him since he was a week old.) I tried my best to socialize him, taking him everywhere with me, going to the dog park, roadtrips, and even having the neighborhood kids play with him. He was an exceptionally shy puppy, always clinging to me and he even growled at a few people. I'll admit that I didn't socialize him as much as he needed but I did the best that I could at that time. 

He got older and showed more signs of aggression but nothing too serious. Just growling and barking at people walking by, he never really tried anything. So I began taking him out more and more with me, having him sit and get used to the neighborhood kids playing around him, etc. Didn't seem to make much of a difference. I didn't think much of it you know, I just thought that I could handle some barking. Now, he's never growled or barked at anybody at the dog-park before. He's never showed aggression there before. He absolutely adores other dogs! I've noticed he feels better around people if there's a dog. 

He's a year and 5 months old, neutered and healthy. He's a very hyper dog and our backyard isn't very big so he doesn't have a lot of room to really run. He runs about as fast as a greyhound, so this is kinda a big problem. He's kennel trained and always in his kennel when not supervised because he likes to find things to chew up or eat(plastic, shoes, oven mitts and oh, his favorite is glass.. :?). He's such a sweetheart to me and my family though. He's never growled or showed ANY aggression towards anyone in my family. It's just people he doesn't know. and kids, he really doesn't like kids. We take him almost everyday to the dog-park so he can drain his energy but his aggression is getting worse. The other day when we took him to the beach, this lady came up and asked "Is he nice?" but before I could answer she went up and tried to pet him... He lunged, pushed her with his paws and barked right at her face. She walked away pretty fast after that and he didn't manage to bite her. I don't really think he wanted to bite her, just scare her. This worried me. 

I took him outside the other day and he tried the same things with some kids, though they didn't try to pet him. They weren't even that close. He lunged and barked at them. So okay, no more walks for him. We took him to the dog park about 3 days ago and again, he's never had a problem there. Whenever someone tries to pet him, he always shy's away and that's it. You guys aren't gonna like this but when we were there, this guy complimented him and went to pet him but I told him he doesn't like strangers. The guy said "It's okay, I see a lot of dogs like this. They're usually fine." I was just thinking, oh my god, who is this guy? So he knelt down and started calling Symon, and Symon came over and smelled his hand. That's when he started barking. The guy then says "You've just gotta stand your ground. Most dogs stop after a few minutes". But then my dog started lunging, growling and barking and I really think he was gonna bite him. Symon kept circling the guy and he always tries to go for the face? My mom stepped in and grabbed him before he could bite the man. I put him on the leash and the guy went on about how he watches a lot of Cesar Milan and he knows what he's doing.. and then he said he's been bit in the face by a pit-bull once.. yeah, what a surprise. He started saying about how Symon's doing it out of dominance or something, which I really don't think he is. The guy was a downright idiot. 

I don't know what to do anymore. He can't be taken on walks, he can't go to the dog-park and our backyard is too small for him to let out any energy. He's too hyper of a dog to not have a place to burn his energy. Obviously I don't want to put him down but it's looking like that's what I'm gonna have to do. We can't afford a special trainer for him. 

Any advice? I think this aggression is fear-based. I'm thinking that he learned that if he barks/lunges that the scary person goes away. But when the guy at the dog-park didn't walk away, he got frustrated and started really going at it. I'm not a trainer or anything though, so I'm not sure. But that's what it looked like to me. I just can't have an aggressive dog and he hates kids. All it would take is one bite to the face of a child and that kid would be scarred for life.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I would get in touch with an animal behaviorist or a very experienced trainer who has dealt with aggression issues. It does sound like he's learned that putting on a big show will get whatever he is afraid of to go away, but I wouldn't trust just anyone's advice on how to deal with this, particularly someone just reading about the situation over the internet. There are to many subtle cues to behavior that can only be seen by an experienced professional working with the dog.

Good luck...he's a very handsome boy and it's clear you want only the best for him and really care for him!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

You should definitely try a professional trainer before going that route. In the meantime, a muzzle and a vest that says "Do Not Pet" will at least allow you to walk him. Maybe try going for hikes, or try a different route around the neighborhood to see less people?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It does sound like to fear to me.
This just goes to show that you work with what you've got. This isn't something you've done wrong, just know that.

Get in touch with a behaviorist and maybe a positive trainer (definitely no dominance stuff, chokers, prongs, shocks, etc.)

Is there anywhere in your town where you can take him a few times a week that is off from people? Like a secluded park, or a state forest, anywhere he could get a few good hours of exercise without being people bombarded? That may help him get through days with shorter walks that include seeing people.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> You should definitely try a professional trainer before going that route. In the meantime, a muzzle and a vest that says "Do Not Pet" will at least allow you to walk him. Maybe try going for hikes, or try a different route around the neighborhood to see less people?


I second this. Not walking him is going to cause frustration and pent-up energy, which are only going to make it harder for him to relax and focus. The muzzle and vest will allow him to enjoy his walks while greatly decreasing the possibility of a bite happening.

I agree that what will benefit him most in the long run is a competent behaviourist.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would look into BAT - Behaviour Adjustment Training.

Making him sit while people play around him will only make him feel like he doesn't have any control over the situation. It might work for some dogs, but clearly not for this dog.

BAT is all about empowering the dog, teach him that he is in control of whether or not scary things happen. Which is probably why he's ok at the dog park, because he's off leash so he knows he can just run off if things get scary. On leash he doesn't have that option.

There is a downloadable ebook on BAT here: http://ahimsadogtraining.com/store/proddetail.php?prod=MCH-0167

There is also a facebook group and loads of youtube videos.

Working with a professional is also a good idea.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

You also have to definitely manage the situations he's put in, and make absolutely sure you don't set him up for failure. Don't let anyone get near him, even if you have to walk up driveways or on to the road. Get an idea of his reaction distance and keep him outside that at all times. Try to keep his attention with treats. Teach 'look at me' so he looks you in the eye and knows he will get a treat for doing that. Then when ever he starts showing signs of stress with other people, (raised hackles, lip licking, staring, freezing), move him away, get his attention, ask him to look at you, click and treat, treat treat. Maybe a head halti, one that can turn his head towards you (always gently), high value treats, clicker training. 
So you know you're not alone, I'm going through this at the moment, except mine is for other dog aggression which redirects on to me. His reaction distance is about 15' at the moment, sometimes more if it's a big dog. Joe is a year old, he was abandoned at 5 weeks old, and I too tried to socialise as much as I possibly could when I got him at 12 weeks old, but sometimes genetics just get in the way. 
I had a vet/behaviourist consultation, and am starting to work with a local behaviourist (the vet/behaviourist is 3 hours away). It's not a quick fix, could take 6 months or a year or more, but it can be done. I'm so sorry you have been put in this situation, I know how heartbreaking it is. And, even contemplating the thought of having to put your dog down is absolutely devastating.
'Click to Calm' is a great book too.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know what you'd think of this, but you mentioned that he needs to get exercise to get his energy out. Have you thought of running him on your bike? I run my two, have done daily for over 6 years now. They love it and I love it, and it really helps to tire them out.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You say you can not afford a trainer. There are plenty of videos or books at the library to look at and see how to handle your situation. It is not dominance your dog is showing but fear. Was he the only puppy at the time of the bottle feeding? Was he raised along with other puppies when he got older? The guy at the park was not a trainer and should not act like one. It is hard to give you advice without actually seeing how your dog is acting and how you are reacting to the dog's actions. Sometimes to correct your dogs action, you need to correct your reaction. 

There are many ways to exercise your dog without taking him to a dog park. Treadmills, bike rides, flirt poles, and depending on where you live a short drive out to a more secluded place to exercise your dog could also work. Even doing some type of games in the house like teaching your dog to find hidden treats around a room can provide mental exercise to your dog on a rainy day. You can even use things around the house and create an agility field in your back yard to provide some exercise to your dog. Sometimes it not about building up your dog's social skills as much as it is to build up your dog's self confidence. 

You can also talk to your vet about medication too. Some dogs have a low thyroid and some need Prozac to take the edge off of their nerves to help them. There are also herbs to help nervous dogs. Some people swear by the Thundershirts and others have found that giving calming supplements help. 

I would say that if you find that your dog needs exercise I would continue exercising the dog but just being careful where the exercising is taking place at.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

Wish there were 'like' buttons on this forum.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Also, having a muzzle on might also make people stay away from him, not that it's a permanent solution, but it would help keep him safe and the public safe until he can be reconditioned.

I have never had this level of fear aggression I guess I would start with look at me games in a semi quiet place like park where you have lots of room to get out of his reaction zone if you have to ... Other then that I am sorry but I don't have any other advice


----------



## Rayneiac (Jun 18, 2012)

About the exercising a dog when the dog park is not an option...

I got lucky and my town doesn't mind dogs at the people park as long as owners clean up. So the two pups and I often commandeer one of the rear baseball/softball fields. I have a mesh fabric thing that can attach to the fencing with bungee cords because not all of the fields are fully fenced in, they have one or two human sized gaps in the fence. So that gets covered. I can sit in a lawn chair with a book and the dogs will play until they drop. Lots of room for ball games, practicing walking skills, tricks, nosework....you name it. 

And the best part is having all that room to ourselves.

I know not every town would be so friendly and accepting, but I didn't know mine was until I saw a guy with his hunting dogs working on retrieving skills in a baseball field one day and stopped to talk to him.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I take my reactive foster dog (and my own dog who is not a dog park candidate) to a local schoolyard at night and on weekends to exercise them. The fences are high and secure and they are secluded most of the time. Maybe that's an option for you?

I don't think you should consider putting him down just yet. I would look into LAT training (Look At That). You can enlist the help of your friends and work on his reactivity in a controlled area.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

And research body language. There are a lot of You-tube video's and books on the subject. That way you'll learn the stress signals they always show before their behaviour escalates too far.


----------



## BlackHaus (Nov 11, 2013)

I second the idea of getting a muzzle and either a harness or collar with "DO NOT PET" panels attached. (Like this: http://www.elitek9.com/Do-Not-Pet-for-1-ID-Collar/productinfo/ID542/)

Biking and treadmills are a great way of working out excess energy. I have my dogs wear a backpack when biking to add a little extra work. You can work on something like tracking at home in the yard, or at a secluded park to help wear him out mentally. 

I would still definitely say go to a professional, if at all possible.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

SamTheWise said:


> We can't afford a special trainer for him.


Excuse the gender bias, but ... _"a man can't afford a cheap lawyer"._

It won't hurt to pre-educate yourself on some of the basic principles, as suggested here. But I'd still do everything within my power to get good, first-hand advice from a professional.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Stop beating yourself up. You didn't do anything wrong. Some dogs are born with fearful temperaments and there's only so much anyone can do about that. For some dogs, the best you can hope for is going from "really scared" to "kinda scared".

You do need to ask yourself a question: What kind of life does my dog have? Then imagine that life stretched out over the next decade. There are far worse fates than death, especially in this case. That's a pit bull. If he does succeed in biting someone, it will be yet another "killer pit bull" incident touching off BSL. All it takes is one dog and one attack. I've watched it happen.

That being said, I see no reason not to try. Put a muzzle on him for walks. (Google how to train a dog to willingly wear a muzzle.) Really, really exercise him, body _and _mind. If you don't already clicker train, start and work his mind with several 5-10 minute session of training a day. Save up for a behaviorist and look into BAT training in the meantime. Talk to the vet about prozac. Give it 6 months of really trying and reevaluate. If he hasn't made any sort of progress, then you need to really think about what's best for him, you and the community at large.


----------



## SamTheWise (Mar 24, 2014)

> Is there anywhere in your town where you can take him a few times a week that is off from people? Like a secluded park, or a state forest, anywhere he could get a few good hours of exercise without being people bombarded? That may help him get through days with shorter walks that include seeing people.


Unfortunately, I don't think there is. There's always people wherever we go. 


> I don't know what you'd think of this, but you mentioned that he needs to get exercise to get his energy out. Have you thought of running him on your bike? I run my two, have done daily for over 6 years now. They love it and I love it, and it really helps to tire them out.


He hates bikes. :/ He's okay standing next to it but if it starts moving then he doesn't want to be near it. He also pulls a lot, which I've been trying to work on. 



> You say you can not afford a trainer. There are plenty of videos or books at the library to look at and see how to handle your situation. It is not dominance your dog is showing but fear. Was he the only puppy at the time of the bottle feeding? Was he raised along with other puppies when he got older? The guy at the park was not a trainer and should not act like one. It is hard to give you advice without actually seeing how your dog is acting and how you are reacting to the dog's actions. Sometimes to correct your dogs action, you need to correct your reaction.
> 
> There are many ways to exercise your dog without taking him to a dog park. Treadmills, bike rides, flirt poles, and depending on where you live a short drive out to a more secluded place to exercise your dog could also work. Even doing some type of games in the house like teaching your dog to find hidden treats around a room can provide mental exercise to your dog on a rainy day. You can even use things around the house and create an agility field in your back yard to provide some exercise to your dog. Sometimes it not about building up your dog's social skills as much as it is to build up your dog's self confidence.
> 
> You can also talk to your vet about medication too. Some dogs have a low thyroid and some need Prozac to take the edge off of their nerves to help them. There are also herbs to help nervous dogs. Some people swear by the Thundershirts and others have found that giving calming supplements help.


He was approximately a week old when I picked him up from the shelter and I bottle-fed him until he was 6 weeks. It was just him as a puppy and he wasn't around other dog's until he was 8 weeks. I'm calm while I walk him or when he's barking/lunging at someone because I know dog's can feel if you're being nervous and that makes them nervous. 

We do daily training with him and so it's not as much mental exercise that he needs but physical. The agility field is a great idea so I'll definitely try that! I'm gonna see if we can take him to the vet soon to get him checked out but we're running low on money at the moment. 



> I would still definitely say go to a professional, if at all possible.


I really don't think it is. We have emergency money for vet bills but we don't have money for extra stuff and trainers/behaviorist tend to charge a lot. 


> You do need to ask yourself a question: What kind of life does my dog have? Then imagine that life stretched out over the next decade. There are far worse fates than death, especially in this case. That's a pit bull. If he does succeed in biting someone, it will be yet another "killer pit bull" incident touching off BSL. All it takes is one dog and one attack. I've watched it happen.
> 
> That being said, I see no reason not to try. Put a muzzle on him for walks. (Google how to train a dog to willingly wear a muzzle.) Really, really exercise him, body and mind. If you don't already clicker train, start and work his mind with several 5-10 minute session of training a day. Save up for a behaviorist and look into BAT training in the meantime. Talk to the vet about prozac. Give it 6 months of really trying and reevaluate. If he hasn't made any sort of progress, then you need to really think about what's best for him, you and the community at large.


That's what I'm scared of. I'm trying to be a responsible pet owner and sometimes that means making tough decisions. I want him to have a long, happy life but if he's cooped up inside all the time then he's not gonna be happy. 

Okay yes, thank you. I'm gonna try to help him and do my best but this is probably way over my level of dog training. I'll muzzle him, take him for walks and hiking, daily training and talk to my vet. He's really such a sweet dog. Goofy, lovable and he's always got to be touching you somehow. He always sits on my lap on car rides and I can do whatever I want with him and he's perfectly fine. I can take food out of his mouth, I can lift up all his paws and even reach back into his throat to get out whatever he was gonna swallow. He's very intelligent, too. He picks up on tricks easy and he knows 16-17 commands. I really want to help him. 

Thank you all of you, you helped a bunch. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

The closest thing I have had to this is a dog who didn't know how to be with other dogs due to being an orphan with no mother. There has to be somewhere where while you might run into people and dogs one or a couple at a time, like a nature trail or a park where you can move away from people if they get too close. I also second the vest saying "DO NOT PET ME I'M FEARFUL." There are a few places to get vests or you could just get one of those regular reflective vests that most pet stores sell at most pet stores and have a patch saying those words embroidered on the top and the sides


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I would at least try contacting a animal behaviorist or experienced trainer who has experience with fearful, reactive dogs. They may be able to work something out with you that is within your budget or some sort of payment plan that could help you defer until your financial situation has improved. I doubt they would want a dog to be put down because the owner couldn't afford help, particularly if you show you're sincere about wanting to work with them. Even one session could be a big help! If it's between getting a session or two with a trainer or putting the dog down, I'd use that emergency vet money in a heartbeat and consider it well spent.

In the meantime, I highly recommend reading up on BAT and LAT training methods, which might help.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

SamTheWise said:


> We have emergency money for vet bills but we don't have money for extra stuff and trainers/behaviorist tend to charge a lot.


I don't mean any offence here, but I just wanted to point out that if you are considering euth....a behaviorist kind of fits the criteria of being worthy of some emergency money. I'm not saying go out and find an expensive one, or anything, just perhaps, as has been suggested, see if one can help you a bit and work something out financially for you that won't hurt the bank account quite so bad.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

So you have an idea. In December I paid $750ish dollars for a vet behaviourist. She is ultra qualified though. The price also included a full medical check up including blood tests, urinalysis and thyroid. I have just made an appointment with a local behaviourist (the vet was 2+ hours away) and her first consultation is free. I have no idea what her on-going costs are as yet.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you tried contacting some of the local humane societies and rescues? Some of them have a behaviorist and trainer on staff who may be able to help you at a discounted rate or even give a free consultation. When I was volunteering actively with SPCA we staffed a behaviorist who temperament tested all of our dogs and then worked with fosters to rehabilitate some of the dogs. I had a foster who almost became a "failed foster" when my boys were very young except she developed a lot of resource guarding behaviors towards me (she guarded me against my children) and became aggressive towards them. I called him out to evaluate her for me. He did it as a friend and helped me place her through the rescue (didn't feel comfortable with her in a home with small children) but I know he does low cost/free evaluations for people through the SPCA and other rescue groups. 

Just to clarify here I am not suggesting you rehome the dog just that a rescue group may have suggestions on where you can find some one to help you. I don't know where you are though, larger cities tend to have more services available than smaller.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Also, go to Sophia Yin website. She has many videos and articles on dealing with aggressive fearful dogs. You can even e-mail her for help. I attended one of her conferences. she has really studied fearful shelter animals and offer great advice.


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

I had my consultation last night with the dog behaviourist/trainer and now Joe and I will next week be starting classes for 'reactive' dogs. This particular one is called a growly dog class. It's objective is to slowly desensitise your dog against whatever it is fearful of. But, probably more importantly, it is to desensitise you too. Even thought I thought I alluded a confident and 'know what I'm doing' attitude with my problem pup, I didn't realise he, well, doesn't exactly walk all over me, but he gets a way with a lot that I had no idea about. So I need a lot of working on too. 
I'm very much in the same boat as you, have been told by multiple people (including the husband) I should have my dog put down. I reached a desperation point last week after a couple of awful episodes which left me doubting myself and wondering if maybe they were right. Looking ahead to the future and wondering if it's fair on the dog and fair on me to have to manage every waking second of his life, to stress if he's going to bite someone or attack my other dog if I'm not on top of him constantly, and how can I be there every second to watch him for the next 14 years? What sort of life is that for him and for me?
Well, seeing this woman last night has given me great hope. She said he is not that bad, that she's had a lot worse and there is every possibility he can change. She asked me my goal for him (agility in my case) and that is what we are going to work towards. I seriously felt like blubbering, it was just such a relief to hear her say there is a lot of hope. And it's all positive training too. That was my criteria. 
Anyway, I just want you to know that there is hope. If you could possibly find the money, find a reactive dog class, try to find a behaviourist/trainer like mine (it wasn't easy as she doesn't advertise), beg a shelter behaviourist (this woman works with the three shelters in SW FL and trains service dogs for autistic kids), just try and do something to give you and your pup the best chance, then you'll know you've given it the best shot you can.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Mollywoppy said:


> I had my consultation last night with the dog behaviourist/trainer and now Joe and I will next week be starting classes for 'reactive' dogs. This particular one is called a growly dog class. It's objective is to slowly desensitise your dog against whatever it is fearful of. But, probably more importantly, it is to desensitise you too. Even thought I thought I alluded a confident and 'know what I'm doing' attitude with my problem pup, I didn't realise he, well, doesn't exactly walk all over me, but he gets a way with a lot that I had no idea about. So I need a lot of working on too.
> I'm very much in the same boat as you, have been told by multiple people *(including the husband) *I should have my dog put down. I reached a desperation point last week after a couple of awful episodes which left me doubting myself and wondering if maybe they were right. Looking ahead to the future and wondering if it's fair on the dog and fair on me to have to manage every waking second of his life, to stress if he's going to bite someone or attack my other dog if I'm not on top of him constantly, and how can I be there every second to watch him for the next 14 years? What sort of life is that for him and for me?
> Well, seeing this woman last night has given me great hope. She said he is not that bad, that she's had a lot worse and there is every possibility he can change. She asked me my goal for him (agility in my case) and that is what we are going to work towards. I seriously felt like blubbering, it was just such a relief to hear her say there is a lot of hope. And it's all positive training too. That was my criteria.
> Anyway, I just want you to know that there is hope. If you could possibly find the money, find a reactive dog class, try to find a behaviourist/trainer like mine (it wasn't easy as she doesn't advertise), beg a shelter behaviourist (this woman works with the three shelters in SW FL and trains service dogs for autistic kids), just try and do something to give you and your pup the best chance, then you'll know you've given it the best shot you can.


If my OH even suggested that I should put a dog down he would be told off ... Quick. But I am glad you are seeking the help of a behaviorist. Hope things go well


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks, so do I, more than anything. We've already been to a vet/behaviourist, but she is too far away for me to follow up regularly. 
I have to add, so you don't think my other half is all bad, he had a bad brain aneurysm in his 40's, which has left him disabled and with bad TBI. It's a pretty awful thing to live with, it's times like this where you have to be tolerant, even though you feel like er, ripping their throat out! (jkg).


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

It is great to hear that you have some hope now!! Hopefully the class will help you both out and you can eventually get to some agility (although really, just having a happy well-adjusted dog is an awesome goal in itself). Once you've made some progress your hubby might get on board a bit too. Any medical issues aside, part of it could be his concern for what dealing with these issues has been doing to you (the euth suggestion sucks, but I can see why), and that is about to improve! Kudos to you for believing in your pooch. We're all rooting for you Mollywoppy! It'll take some time and work, but it'll be worth it. Good luck and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Greater Swiss, I appreciate it. I've worked through food/resource aggression before with other dogs. And other dog aggression too. But this pup has brought it to a way higher level that I hardly knew existed. I've tried and tried and the fact I'm failing has rocked me. And my confidence. So yeah, regrouping and starting over again with guidance this time is such a relief. I'll let you know how it goes.......


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Mollywoppy said:


> Thanks Greater Swiss, I appreciate it. I've worked through food/resource aggression before with other dogs. And other dog aggression too. But this pup has brought it to a way higher level that I hardly knew existed. I've tried and tried and the fact I'm failing has rocked me. And my confidence. So yeah, regrouping and starting over again with guidance this time is such a relief. I'll let you know how it goes.......


Hang in there, I must say its really inspiring to hear how committed to this and your dog you are - I wish you both the best. (A close friend's husband has TBI-- motorcycle accident and even his own mother wanted to pull the plug, but she got him going again, but its rough) .... Its gonna be great for you to have this dog as a buddy....


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Another guy I really have gotten to like is Michael Ellis as well as Sophia Yin (kiko pup) both can be searched for on you tube.

Good luck


----------



## SamTheWise (Mar 24, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've posted here but I've got some news. Symon's aggression got tremendously worse. I took him on a short walk the other day and there were some kids playing pretty far from us, and he tried to drag me over there to attack one of them. So we had him meet a behaviorist and the guy said that yes, he'd work with him but he thinks it would only improve his behavior to an extent. He said Symon's not a safe dog to have around and that it would be better for everyone, including the dog, to have him euthanized. So that's what we've decided to do. We're planning on having him put down sometime this month. I just really can't handle having an aggressive dog emotionally.

Thank you all for the wonderful advice and I really wish it didn't have to come down to this.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

SamTheWise said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here but I've got some news. Symon's aggression got tremendously worse. I took him on a short walk the other day and there were some kids playing pretty far from us, and he tried to drag me over there to attack one of them. So we had him meet a behaviorist and the guy said that yes, he'd work with him but he thinks it would only improve his behavior to an extent. He said Symon's not a safe dog to have around and that it would be better for everyone, including the dog, to have him euthanized. So that's what we've decided to do. We're planning on having him put down sometime this month. I just really can't handle having an aggressive dog emotionally.
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful advice and I really wish it didn't have to come down to this.


Sometimes "Nature" wins out and there's nothing "Nuture" can do about it. You also have to do what is best for your family - not just the dog - and rehoming a dog that is HA is, IMO, in most cases irresponsible. I don't envy you having to make that decision, and I sympathize; I would probably do the same thing in your position. I'm so sorry you have had to go through this.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> If my OH even suggested that I should put a dog down he would be told off ... Quick. But I am glad you are seeking the help of a behaviorist. Hope things go well


Me too and I agree on the telling off part.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think we all wished it would have worked out for you. At least you know in your heart you tried. You did not take the easy road and tried to make it work. Sometimes it just does not. I applaud you for not just letting this dog going into another household for another easy way out. Sending hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

One of the hardest parts of owning animals is making hard choices like this. You have my sympathy.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

I will be the odd man out and recommend euthanasia. It's never an easy thing but really.... you don't want the liability. If your dog did tear up a child, you would be at fault. 
I feel for you to be put into this situation. Good vibes sent.
ETA: I didn't see that you had already made a choice. Thank you for being big enough to take responsibility. Most don't.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry you're having to deal with this but know you did what you could and went a step farther than most people do by even calling a behaviorist.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree, at least you know you tried everything you were able to try before making this tough decision, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you should euthanize the dog! Lots of people probably won't agree with me, but i think that is what is best for both you and the dog


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

If you read OP's most recent post, they are going ahead with euthanasia. 

I'm so sorry you had to make this decision. You gave him the best chance you could.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah its a sad deal and I can't imagine what the OP is going through, though she tried everything within the reaches of her personal situation to help the dog and that's far more than most other people would have done. I really respect her for trying and I can only imagine the pain of having to out an otherwise healthy animal down 

I am really sorry, OP.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah its a sad deal and I can't imagine what the OP is going through, though she tried everything within the reaches of her personal situation to help the dog and that's far more than most other people would have done. I really respect her for trying and I can only imagine the pain of having to out an otherwise healthy animal down
> 
> I am really sorry, OP.


This is pretty much what I was thinking. You can only do what you are able to in the situation you are in.....and just handing the dog to a shelter isn't the most humane thing either, living those last days in fear and loneliness. Some people would have given up at the very first sign of anything and wouldn't have even tried. I feel for you OP, I came pretty close to giving up on one of our fosters, we got lucky though in a lot of ways. It is a horrible guilt-ridden place to be, but you did what you could and all you can do is try to be at peace with that.


----------

